# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Glatthaut

## Redaktion

Die Bezeichnung Glatthaut bezieht sich auf das fr einen Surfanzug verwendetet Neopren. Glatthaut-Neopren hat eine geschlossene Oberflche, meist mit einer leichten Struktur versehen (auch Haihaut genannt). Echtes, planes Glatthaut-Neopren wird nur noch selten verwendet, da die Oberflche empfindlicher gegenber mechanischen Einwirkungen ist. Der Vorteil von Glatthaut-Neopren gegenber doppeltkaschiertem Neopren ist die geringere Verdnstungsklte, da das Wasser nicht am Neopren haftet, sondern abluft.

----------

